# Let the boys out to play



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

The bucklings have been in their pen over 2 weeks now, and have decided to call it home, so I started letting them out for a few minutes a couple nights ago, and they just follow me instead of dashing back to their mamas/doe pen. My sister and I snapped a few photos of them today.


















Then it was time to go back to their pen, they took a little detour but it all involved a lot of excitement and galloping around LOL



I absolutely love this one of Salt hauling butt after me


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Too cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice pics....you have done a nice job on their living quarters


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you ladies! 

Stephanie thank you! I can't wait to get their pasture fenced off, and tarp the roof and be done with it for the year Lol! Next project is the breeding pen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is cute


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh happy boys! You sure have done a great job!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

What a nice bunch of boys!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Basil and Mace are lookin cool! Did you ever get them sold or did you decide to keep them?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks you guys! They are pretty awesome. We had them out a bunch today, they are so much fun. 

Fishin I am about 85% sure one is going to sell this weekend. The gal is super into both of them, but seems to be leaning towards Basil  I am really fond of both of them now, so it is going to be a little sad for me dang it Lol.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Goat paradise.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Basically! You can add horse and cat paradise to that too LOL.


----------

